# Here comes the Sun (Yue)



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Knicks plan to add yet another name to the training camp roster. Though it has not yet been officially announced, the Knicks have agreed to a partially-guaranteed deal with G/F Sun Yue, formerly of the Los Angeles Lakers, according to Ho-Beck.
> 
> Yue is an interesting player because, at 6-9, he is more of a point-forward type (they call him "the Chinese Magic Johnson" ) who might find a comfort zone in Mike D'Antoni's system. But the former second round pick couldn't crack the Lakers rotation and was eventually waived (after getting a ring, though).
> 
> ...


Your savior has arrived


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL, why so negative newsday? down on the guy cause he couldnt crack the rotation of an nba championship team?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

OMG! YES! I hope we sign him for cheap and give him a chance, the boy has skill. I hope he can impress Walsh and D'Antoni.

Edit____

I just realized we gave him a partially guaranteed contract, hopefully we keep him.


----------

